
Wasted time with development/test environments. What are your experiences? - eecks
I feel like I spend too much time struggling with setting up, configuring or fixing my development environments and also my test environments. Is this a common experience among developers?<p>What steps can I take or what tools can I take to help with this?
======
benologist
You can make reproducible environments with tools like
[http://www.vagrantup.com](http://www.vagrantup.com) or
[http://www.docker.com](http://www.docker.com), you can create online
workspaces using sites like [https://www.c9.io](https://www.c9.io) and any
other online IDE.

I've found vagrant to be particularly satisfying because it assigns a virtual
machine to a directory and you can easily jump in to the vm to manually get it
to the state you want.

------
devhead
normal problem to have, the solution depends on your stack.

vagrant, docker, puppet/chef, packer and aws are what i use to create
repeatable environments that don't need much attending to... once you get it
set up the first time.

